# Golden tiles Sunday, Monday, Tuesday



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

HeadIn our for tiles if anyone is interested


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Launch location?


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Joes bayou early


----------



## Shawnjon (Aug 23, 2018)

Day late and dollar short but, I live about a mile from joes bayou and am interested in going out with someone with some local knowledge. I moved to the area in July got a 19’ center console and have put 800 nautical miles on it since. Just looking to get out with people that know the area better.


----------

